
Raspberry Pi automatically tweets at Comcast when ISP speeds drop - icelancer
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/43fi39/i_set_up_my_raspberry_pi_to_automatically_tweet/
======
oxplot
Great idea! I can think of a crowd sourced site that publishes these hourly
stats from all ISPs and at different locations.

------
RP_Joe
Very Clever.

